# History of Jazz



## dgsanatkurslari (May 8, 2014)

Hello all,

If you're currently living in Ankara, interested in music and looking for a different group activity, you are invited to sign up for History of Jazz courses at Durul Gence Sanat Kursları taught by the infamous Turkish musician Durul Gence. Durul Gence Sanat Kurslari is located at GOP and the course in question is a 12-week program that allows you to get together with other music enthusiasts once a week, detailing not only the birth and transformation of jazz music but also its interactions with other genres such as latin, rock and blues.

The dates are as follows:
Tuesdays: 12:30-13:30 and 18:30-19:30
Thursdays: 12:30-13:30 and 18:30-19:30

For more information on Durul Gence, the location, the program or fees please contact us:0312 437 44 15

Have a wonderful day!
DGArt


----------

